# Vapor Shark Galeon



## Elmien (12/3/19)

I came across this strange new device. It is basically a pod or all-in-one type device that can also be used with other atomisers. With the "pod" on it looks like this:


You can remove the "pod" and with a metal plate that is included in the kit transform it into a normal mod to use with your other atomisers.



It has a DNA 250 chipset and the price is $169.99. Definitely innovative but I would really like to see if this type of device would become popular.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/19)

Strange but interesting
Thanks for posting it @Elmien

Reactions: Like 2


----------

